# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Toyota i-Road, personal electric vehicle, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Toyota Motor Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Toyota iRoad promo clip 

Published on Jul 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Toyota i-Road is a real head-turner 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Not only does the electric Toyota i-Road turn heads, but the car itself turns in a very unique way, shifting its front suspension to lean into corners.
> "Toyota i-Road electric one-seater brilliant in the turns"
> 
> by Wayne Cunningham
> February 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Toyota I-Road Drive Demo 

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> Kyle Russell takes a spin in the new Toyota i-Road concept car.

----------


## Airicist

Toyota I-Road test drive

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> Learn more about the i-Road here:
> "The Toyota i-Road is the funnest electric vehicle on three wheels"
> 
> by Roberto Baldwin 
> November 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Would You Drive Toyota's Tiny New 3-Wheeled Electric Car?

Published on Nov 18, 2015




> Toyota's I-Road concept is 600 pounds of street-drifting, all-electric power...and it's about a third of the size of a smart car. It's not on the road yet, but would you drive the I-Road with all its unique and small-sized features?
> 
> Kim Horcher discusses with Erika Ishii

----------


## Airicist

TOYOTA i-ROAD test driving in Tokyo

Published on Jan 7, 2019

----------

